# gsd/ australian shepherd mix 8 weeks old, what do you think?



## Starr Boudreaux (Feb 9, 2017)

hes about 8 weeks old, Long coat, Midnight black with a white crest and white on his back paws and tail.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think this is one CUTE puppy! Welcome to the forum!.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Your pup is adorable. I have heard that GSD/Australian shepherd mixes make awesome dogs.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

what a cutie! :welcome:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He is very cute.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Omg so cute!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What an adorable puppy! Have you named him yet?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have to also say - cute!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute pup!


----------

